# Jackpot!!



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Look what i've bought off eBay!
Bea's Super Cool Purchase


I've been looking around the local dollar shops trying to find some pony beads. In the past i found a 40g bag for $2 which i'm guessing was about 200 beads, very good value. I've looked and looked but just haven't found any. Earlier i searched eBay and i discovered the above sale, obviously i instantly got dad to make the purchase for me. Can you imagine the toys i can make with 1250+ beads?!?!   

In addition to that i've ordered some more supplies from My Parrot Shop so i should be set to get creative next week. I've ordered some more cotton rope, paper sticks, till rolls (looks like birdy toilet paper, lol), pacifier beads, o-rings (for hanging toys from)...i think that's it. 

And then there are the quick links and some extra beads which Boomberry has kindly posted to me! I can just feel lots of new toys will be made once all these bits and pieces get to me. 

I will of course post some photos of the end products, and hopefully of my lovely tiels modelling the use of them.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Good job bea. I'm waiting for money lol. With school soon starting i have to spend most on stuff for school. I found a site that has 500 neon pony beads for about $5 cnd. Great price really considering i'm paying about $5 here for 100. I'm ordering some cotten this week i hope. Just for to wait for the person to get back to me.

Also these are really nice finish to some projects if you can find them










I couldn't find any so i was going to order some at .30 a bead( was going to order $13 in them which would have been 44 beads). I went to wal mart and found about 40 for $6. I used them to finish off a swing i made and its looks great. Still waiting to make a few more things before i post what i've made.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Those would look nice!  I might have a look around for some .... once my money stocks are replenished anyway. With the beads and the toy parts i'm broke, lol!!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Amazing how we spend our money on our birds but feel so good about it and people use the term they are " Just birds".


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Amazing how we spend our money on our birds but feel so good about it and people use the term they are " Just birds".


Yeah, i'm sitting here with the absolute bare minimum in clothes (a few tops, jeans, and a couple of jumpers) but i'm spending all my money on the birds.  If they're happy, i'm happy.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> Yeah, i'm sitting here with the absolute bare minimum in clothes (a few tops, jeans, and a couple of jumpers) but i'm spending all my money on the birds. If they're happy, i'm happy.


 I'm lucky my mom is spending a little on use for school stuff. I would have nothing lol. I don't get new cloths much. Most jeans i have wear out and them i am forced to get new ones. I know of a shirt right now that much be 3-4 years old but i still got it and wear it. still looks like new though. i'm pretty exctied for new stuff though. My bike has riped most of my jeans in the leg.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow! You did well finding them, such good value as well! 

I couldn't find any cheap beads for making bird toys, until I stumbled accross a small shop in town and bought a whole bottle of them for £0.79p!! It's amazing what you can find out there!


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

WOW great find! I cant wait to see some of the finished products you made. 

I went to michaels and got tub of beads for like 10 bucks and still not done them. lol 




birdieness said:


> Good job bea. I'm waiting for money lol. With school soon starting i have to spend most on stuff for school. I found a site that has 500 neon pony beads for about $5 cnd. Great price really considering i'm paying about $5 here for 100. I'm ordering some cotten this week i hope. Just for to wait for the person to get back to me.
> 
> Also these are really nice finish to some projects if you can find them
> 
> ...


I got those from walmart too! lol. Except i used mine all up making a climbing net thing. 
I'll have to order more stuff too.


Wow


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I just ordered 40' of cotten rope. A birdie pinata, some s/s wire and some other goodies. I'm going to go buy walmart out of those bead when i get money again. at some point i will have all 3 walmarts here bought out of them lol. hope they stock some more.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

40' of cotton rope would cost me a fortune!!  It's actually ok because the 1/4" rope i buy for $2 a metre still seems too thick. So i can actually split it into two meaning i have twice as much rope to use.  

My beads still haven't got here, but then neither has the rope and stuff so i wouldn't be able to do much with them would i?


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

i'm paying about .45 per foot plus shipping which is a great price here for a great quality of cotten rope.


----------

